# Sweet D Bunny B



## saidinjester (Apr 25, 2012)

I have so much fun reading everyone's blogs, I figured that Sweet D deserved one too! 

Guess I'll start by explaining how this silly little creature came into my life. About a year ago, I moved from Chicago to Little Rock Arkansas. I live with my Brother and Sister-in-Law. They have a cat and I have a cat (Harvey the tripod). I've always loved animals, all shapes and sizes, and have had many throughout the years. Growing up we always had dogs because my dad is allergic to pretty much everything else. I had a big floppy eared bunny as a lil girl named April, but we had to get rid of her because his allergies got so bad. 

When I moved in with my Bro and Sis-in-Law, I really wanted to get a dog - but since my Sis-in-Law doesn't like dogs, that was out. Then I thought about getting a bunny. They weren't thrilled at first, but eventually, said they didn't care. My family has close friends that raise rabbits and I asked if they had any pet quality rabbits available. They said they had some Himalayans ready to go. I didn't even know what a Himalayan was at the time. I didn't care what kind it was, I just wanted one! 

My sister went for me and to pick one out (They live an hour away). While she was there she sent me pics of the few that were available. They were all cute little white bunnies w/ typical Himalayan markings, except for one. The smallest of the litter was almost solid gray and he just looked so silly compared to his siblings, I knew he was the one for me. I have a thing for ugly duckling types and underdogs, ie: I adopted a 3-legged cat, pretty much just because he had 3 legs! LOL. 

So this tiny little thing came home to me and it was love at first sight. It took forever for me to pick a name. Eventually I went with Sweet D (an homage both to his sweet personality and to It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, one of my favorite tv shows). Most of the time, I just call him BunBuns, or something to that effect. His full name is Sweet D Bunny B. The B is for boy. :confused2:







Harvey was not so sure... (This was after I'd had him a few weeks)





Although the cat is 4x his size, he had no fear!





From the start, he was a complete and absolute love bug:





Of course, eventually, he shed his gray fur and now, he's a handsome 3 pound, 10 month old boy and I'm even more in love. He makes me laugh constantly, and he's just plain awesome. 

He loves bath time:





Playing outside: 





Snuggle time w/ my little sis: 





And veggies!





More to come soon! Thanks for reading!





:heartsJes and Sweet D


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoyed reading the start of your blog! 

Sweet D was a pretty baby who grew into a Handsome Bunny! 

Look forward to reading more about your Sweet D & Harvey.

K


----------



## Samara (Apr 25, 2012)

You have no idea how much I love your rabbit. He is so AWESOME. He prompted me to google and read up on Himalayans! They are on my "next up!" list. 

SO cute and so personable!! More blogging! More pictures!!

 Woot!!


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 25, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Enjoyed reading the start of your blog!Â
> 
> Sweet D was a pretty baby who grew into a Handsome Bunny!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 25, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> You have no idea how much I love your rabbit. He is so AWESOME. He prompted me to google and read up on Himalayans! They are on my "next up!" list.
> 
> SO cute and so personable!! More blogging! More pictures!!
> 
> Woot!!



Aw, this makes me and D so happy, as we obviously think Himmies are the greatest!!! =) They really are spectacular lil buns!!!

Def more to come from us...
:hearts Jes and Sweet D


----------



## Samara (Apr 25, 2012)

:hugsquish:


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 26, 2012)

He's so cute! Kinda sad he didn't stay gray, though...although his Himmie markings are super cute. I've been hearing a lot of good things about Himmies lately...maybe it's time to start convincing Qtip that she actually doesn't want a Flemmish Giant boyfriend and would rather a Himmie....


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 26, 2012)

I owned a Himalayan named Minnie when I was younger. I loved her to death! They are good pets.  You're lucky your bun loves snuggles. Mine hate them. I can "hug" Fat Pants, but she won't let me pick her up for the most part lol.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 26, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> He's so cute! Kinda sad he didn't stay gray, though...although his Himmie markings are super cute. I've been hearing a lot of good things about Himmies lately...maybe it's time to start convincing Qtip that she actually doesn't want a Flemmish Giant boyfriend and would rather a Himmie....


Thanks! Sweet D says Qtip would love a Himmie boyfriend!


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 26, 2012)

*ohbunnies wrote: *


> I owned a Himalayan named Minnie when I was younger. I loved her to death! They are good pets.  You're lucky your bun loves snuggles. Mine hate them. I can "hug" Fat Pants, but she won't let me pick her up for the most part lol.


I love that your bunny is named Fat Pants! I think I'd be sad if he didn't like to snuggle. Although, maybe he doesn't like it, but just puts up with it bc I've been forcing him into it since the day I got him, lol. :confused2:


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 26, 2012)

Recently I switched D from a cage to an xpen set up. I'm very happy with it and D seems to love having the extra space. Although he's out when I'm home, it's still nice that he gets more room when he's locked up during the day. 











It looks like a pig sty. I clean it up every other day and he just rearranges things the way he sees fit as if to say, "Hey ma, it's my room and I'll put things where I want them!"

He's obviously a content lil bun.





I have this little tub that I keep treats in (ie: lil dried bits of fruit & veg) every time I shake the container, he comes running no matter where he is. Last night it was sitting on my bed and he was trying his darndest to get me to open it up! 

"I know what you keep in here lady, open up!"





This is his, "Hey ma, get that flash outta my face!" face. 





Did I mention he also loves to chew on my mail?





Salad time. I swear, most of the time, he eats better than I do!





So, last night, I realized that if most people heard me while I was alone with D, they'd think I was a loon. Here are a few of his nicknames: D, Bunbuns, Bunnsy, Binks, Goober, Goobs, Bunson, Mr. Whiskers, Ears, Bunbun-bunnabun, Bunny Boo Boo, Boo, Boo Boo Bear... etc., etc. Please tell me I'm not the only one...:confused2:





Hope everyone has a great day!

:hearts Jes & Sweet D


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 26, 2012)

Q-tip here. You're not the only one with silly nicknames. Let's see...what does my mommy call me?

Binks, Binkers, Binkybug, snugglefluff, cuddlebutt, butsy, bug, snooglybug, tippy, tippyfluff, tipster, tiptiptiptiptip!, snoogleboogle, fluffinstuff....etc...

So yea, you're not the only one with silly nicknames. 

Also, sweet new setup. Loving that cat house thing.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 27, 2012)

Do your bunnies have a favorite spot to be scratched/pet? D sure does. He loves it when I scratch his nose, like this:





He'll hop over and when I start scratching, he'll put his head down, close his eyes and start grinding his teeth with pleasure. It's so cute and a sweet little moment I love sharing with him every day. 
:hug:

In other news, Harvey says he's jealous of all the attention Sweet D gets here, so he wanted me to share this picture of him (Because, "Hey ma, I'm cute too!). (I think he just wants the sympathy vote - note the place where a leg _should _be!) :confused2:





Also, just because they make me smile, I got flowers today! (From my boss for Administrative Professionals day, or whatever it's called now...)





Happy Friday!!! :hearts Jes & Sweet D & Harv!


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 29, 2012)

I just noticed that you are from Arkansas, too! I even think we might have the same name! Is Jes short for Jessica, because if it is then we do have the same name. :weee: I actually have family members that live in Little Rock!



And tell Harvey I said happy Caturday!


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 30, 2012)

*ArdenBunny wrote: *


> I just noticed that you are from Arkansas, too! I even think we might have the same name! Is Jes short for Jessica, because if it is then we do have the same name. :weee: I actually have family members that live in Little Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> And tell Harvey I said happy Caturday!


Yup, I'm in AR!  And my full name is Jessica - although I've never gone by it, always Jessi or Jes.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a nice relaxing weekend hanging out at home w/ my guys. Sweet D loves this green run and always stretches out on it...












He cracks me up because he always tucks his front legs under himself, but stretches out his back legs. He's so long and skinny - typical Himmie. 

So here's something that will make you laugh (at me, with me?). Groggy after a late night, I was getting ready for work this morning and on my bathroom counter, were these two spray bottles: 





One is human hair detangler. The other is rabbit shampoo. The detangler smells like strawberries. The rabbit shampoo smells like baby powder. The bottles are different size, shape and color. I grabbed a bottle, sprayed it all over my head and then froze. Baby powder scent filled my nose. Yup. Sprayed rabbit shampoo all over my head. Happy Monday!!! 

:hearts Jes & Sweet D


----------



## saidinjester (May 1, 2012)

Oye. Yesterday I got home from work to find the cat had puked on my bed. Lovely. Why on the bed cat? Why not on the easy to clean floor!? Grabbed up all my bedding and stuck it in the washer. Waited. Stuck it in the dryer. Waited... 

Harvey and Sweet D seemed to be at odds last night. Usually, Harvey just ignores D, because he is not a big fan of the bun. But last night he kept swatting at him. D thought this was a game, hopping near, avoiding the swat, and then hopping away as quick as he can. Anyway... 

Later, as I'm making my bed, Sweet D is hopping around the room happily. I get the mattress cover on and as I go to get the bottom sheet, D jumps up on the bed, runs over to Harvey's normal spot on the bed and pees! UGH. Are you kidding me!? He hasn't peed outside of his litter box, in oh, idk, over 6 months. And I'd JUST washed the darn thing! I was SO mad, he got a loud no and got to spend the rest of the evening in his pen. What the heck bunny, what. the. heck!?

I've got no answer as to why he did this. I'm hoping it was just a fluke because if he starts peeing on my bed... oh boy, that I just won't be able to handle! :X

Anyway. Here's to a pee free Tuesday!


----------



## saidinjester (May 2, 2012)

No pee yesterday, so I'm hoping the whole, peeing on the bed thing was a fluke! 

He did try to help me practice my flute/eat the book... same thing, right? I guess he'd probably like a phone book - but I'm not sure I want to encourage book eating. He ripped off a good chunk of the cover right after I snapped this pic. 






He also played a few rounds of his favorite game called, "Tease Harvey," or as Harvey calls it, "Swat the Annoying Creature!":






Happy Wednesday, ya'll.

:hearts Jes, Sweet D & Harv


----------



## candykittten (May 2, 2012)

hehe what a little character! Is he neutered


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

saidinjester wrote:


> Had a nice relaxing weekend hanging out at home w/ my guys.Â  Sweet D loves this green run and always stretches out on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am in love with this posting hahahahaha


----------



## saidinjester (May 2, 2012)

candykittten wrote:


> hehe what a little character! Is he neutered



Lol, yeah, he was neutered at 5 months. He's almost a year old now


----------



## ohbunnies (May 2, 2012)

saidinjester wrote:


> *ohbunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I owned a Himalayan named Minnie when I was younger. I loved her to death! They are good pets.  You're lucky your bun loves snuggles. Mine hate them. I can "hug" Fat Pants, but she won't let me pick her up for the most part lol.
> ...



I don't even know where her name came from, really. One day my boyfriend made a joke that if she keeps eating so much she'll have to wear fat pants. It came up a few times then we stuck with it lol. We would let her sleep on us when we laid on the couch when she was little and she never minded. Then she got older and decided she's too good for that. lol. She tolerates being hugged if she's on the floor. She puts her paw up on our arms, and we can give her a hug and a kiss and then she hops away.


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

He has such a bunny 'tude hehe. Glad you had a pee free Tuesday. Matthias has started peeing at the top of my basement stairs. I keep the dust pan and broom one step down from it and he must smell the other rabbits droppings that I sweep up. 

RABBA RABBA RABBA!!


----------



## saidinjester (May 2, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> saidinjester wrote:
> 
> 
> > Had a nice relaxing weekend hanging out at home w/ my guys. Sweet D loves this green run and always stretches out on it...
> ...



Haha, thanks


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

I want a Himalayan wicked badly; my husband and I made a pact that for the next 6 months no new pets. We agreed that we want to get through everyone's spaying and neutering successfully first. Makes sense, but man. GIMME GIMME!! 

I DO have days where I miss my first rabbit Bailey when it was just he and I on our own. I miss that connection you know? It sounds like you and Sweet D are just like we were  

I still have bonds with my bunnies now, but it puts in perspective that adding a 5th bunny would only compound this feeling. SO on my wish list though!!


----------



## saidinjester (May 3, 2012)

Dead bunny! :confused2:

Ok, obviously not really. But I really LOVE/HATE when he does this. Love it because *omgsqueehowcute*. Hate it because every time he just up and keels over like this, a tiny part of my heart stops and thinks, that maybe this time, he really did just keel over dead. I can't be the only one? 
:anyone:

Happy Thursday.

:hearts Jes, S.D. & The Harv


----------



## Samara (May 3, 2012)

I remember when I got my first OH MY GOD [RABBIT NAME HERE] IS DEAD COME HOME RIGHT NOW! phone call. Turns out the little buttface was only sleeping like this. 

My heart stops every time I see it too. 

:lipsrsealed:


----------



## kmaben (May 4, 2012)

My lop was like that. Walk along then kerthump, keel over. He would lay so still. He eventually got used to me coming over and poking him.


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

:stikpoke


----------



## saidinjester (May 4, 2012)

Usually when I put D back in his pen at night, he's respectful of the fact that I'm going to bed. He munches on his branches and generally stays quiet so I can sleep. Last night he woke me up several times using his little bunny teeth to rattle the bars of his pen like a desperate jailbird. He'd rattle, I'd yell "shutup" and roll over and go back to sleep. This morning I got up and realized what the deal was. My Sweet little Doofus (Sometimes that's what the D stands for...) in a fit of what I can only describe as carrot induced glee had thrown his carrot mid-nom outside of his pen. It was about 4 inches outside his pen and try as he might, he couldn't reach it. He was trying to tell me about it all night - hence the rattling - but I would not be disturbed. LOL So I returned his carrot and he munched happily as I got ready for work. 

Happy Friday, ya'll!

:hearts Jes, Sweet Doofus & The Harv


----------



## qtipthebun (May 4, 2012)

Q-tip gets poked, whistled to, or called every time she flops because it freaks me out too....

I love your blog!

Poor bunny...the carrot must have been tormenting him all tonight!


----------



## Samara (May 4, 2012)

Aww !


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

This is D's new favorite toy, a cardboard tube. He likes to hop over it, chew on it, run through it, and push it around the room. The fact that it rolls seems to fascinate him. 







He also loves to read Rachel Ray's magazine. And by read, I mean "chew on":






He's eating _pictures _of fresh veggies. That's practically the same as the real thing... :confused2:






Ah, even when he's doing something "bad" I can't help but pause to take a pic because he's just so darn cute.

In other news, I didn't post yesterday because I was home in bed w/ a horrible migraine. Boo. :X

But I'm feeling much better today so, happy Tuesday!

:hearts Jes, Sweet D and The Harv


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

Aww such a cute boy!!

Sorry about the migraine. My husband's home sick today with one. Blerg. They're no fun.

I have resigned myself to removing any and all staples from any magazines that enter our household. Because inevitably one of the 4 bunnies gets them and demolishes them.

THIS IS WHY I CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!!


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> I have resigned myself to removing any and all staples from any magazines that enter our household. Because inevitably one of the 4 bunnies gets them and demolishes them.
> 
> THIS IS WHY I CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!!


Haha, good idea! I'm gonna have to do this because he would NOT leave this magazine alone last night! lol


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

I have on the bottom shelf in the living room a stack of notebooks, some used some new, waiting for grocery lists or that sort of thing - these get pulled out and chewed every night. 

And my poor magazine rack? Toast. LOL

/headdesk


----------



## ZRabbits (May 8, 2012)

My Luna loves her tube. 

And very fortunate, all my bunnies leave my books and magazines alone. But give them a telephone book, and watch them have at it! Paper shredders galore. lol



K


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

Ohh yes. Matthias has a phone book. Had. Had a phone book.


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

LOL I'm bringing an old phone book home from work with me today. We'll see what he thinks.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 8, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Ohh yes. Matthias has a phone book. Had. Had a phone book.



lol, Willard made sure he peed onthe phone bookso that the others knew it was his. Recycled that one pretty fast. Now he gets his own personal yellow pages. No peebut lots of shredding. The boy loves to dig. 

K


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## Deliciosa (May 8, 2012)

Sweet D is so cute. he made me miss my old himalayan foster bunny Mordecai :hearts


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

Sweet D is, like, the poster bunny for Himalayans. I'm plotting to make a get away with him in a sack some stormy night so I can give that sweet wee nose a million boops.


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

*Deliciosa wrote: *


> Sweet D is so cute. he made me miss my old himalayan foster bunny Mordecai :hearts


Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Sweet D is, like, the poster bunny for Himalayans. I'm plotting to make a get away with him in a sack some stormy night so I can give that sweet wee nose a million boops.


Hehehe! He is the bestest! 

But if you try to take him.... :nasty:

lol


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

:duel


----------



## saidinjester (May 9, 2012)

Last night I wanted Sweet D to come up on the bed for some cuddles. He, wasn't interested. 








"Yes, I am ignoring you."





"Shake that treat jar all you want, I'm not coming."





"Yes. I hear you. I'm still not coming."

Haha. He came, about an hour later, after I'd stopped trying to get his attention. LOL. On _his _terms. Punk. 

Happy Wednesday, ya'll. 

:hearts Jes, Sweet Dope & Harvo


----------



## Samara (May 9, 2012)

:biggrin2:


----------



## saidinjester (May 10, 2012)

Last night S.D. was in a friendlier mood and quite frankly, wouldn't leave me alone while I was trying to play a video game! Sheesh, what does he expect, me to just drop everything and give him all my attention!? Alas, that's exactly what I did. 

Wait a sec.... Who owns who here? 

"Scratch my forehead now, please..."_ Yes, sir._





Haha, this one looks like I may be trying to rip is little head off, but I promise I'm not. Just petting! :confused2:





"Your feet are big and smell weird." Gee thanks, D. 





LOL

Happy Thursday! 
:hearts Jes, Sweet Dictator & Huz


----------



## Samara (May 10, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## saidinjester (May 11, 2012)

An open letter to Harvey, my obnoxious (yet somehow loveable), 3-legged cat. 






Dear Harvey- 

What happened to you and um, where is your other leg? I just would really like to know. I know its not polite to ask, but sometimes when I look at you, thats all I can think of. Where. Is. Your. Leg??

Also... Why do you puke so much? Why do you refuse to puke on anything other than my bed and my rug. The hard floor is MUCH easier to clean, fyi. 

And why are you so fat? I mean, I literally only feed you 1/2 cup of food a day. Perhaps yoga, or ya know, a short jog or something. I mean, come on. 

Why don't you like your stomach touched? Why don't you like to sit in laps or sleep on people like most normal cats? 

Why can't you just be nice to the rabbit? 

And why do you insist on bugging me the instant my alarm clock goes off? I mean, sometimes I like to hit the snooze and you swatting my face, licking my face or generally just swiping your tail back and forth across my face - not a fun way to be dragged out of sleep. 

And why must you meow so loud? 

I mean, don't get me wrong, I love you and everything. (I love when you lay like that (see above photo) with your arms curled up like that.) But, you could stand to work on a few things. Just sayin.

:hearts Your (In general, Non-Cat-Loving) Owner. 

P.S. You're so vain.


----------



## Samara (May 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## saidinjester (May 11, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> :laugh:


hehe. Glad to have made someone laugh w/ my craziness!


----------



## Samara (May 11, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (May 13, 2012)

*saidinjester wrote: *


> An open letter to Harvey, my obnoxious (yet somehow loveable), 3-legged cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. is. awesome. lol All the things you want to say to them.


----------



## Samara (May 13, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## saidinjester (May 14, 2012)

Happy Monday! 

Had a busy weekend at the farm with the family. My younger brother graduated from college! And it was Mother's day so we spent a lot of time with mom. Plus, we went and picked up Charlie (the Flemish Giant, a.k.a. the cutest thing I've seen in a long time.) I updated his earlier thread with some new pics. He's so sweet, loves attention and is happily exploring his new home in my family's barn. (Thread w/ new pics of Charlie the FG ... http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=72254&forum_id=1).

S.D. was definitely happy when I got home last night after a weekend alone at home w/ Harv (& Kitty, my brother and Sis-in-Law's cat). 

How was everyone's weekend? 

:hearts Jes, Sweet D & The Harv


----------



## Samara (May 14, 2012)

Awesome on Charlie! Woo hoo epic ear time!

My weekend was all right. It felt too long and too short at the same time. 

I showed my husband Sweet D's picture and your blog - he thinks S.D is the coolest


----------



## saidinjester (May 14, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Awesome on Charlie! Woo hoo epic ear time!
> 
> My weekend was all right. It felt too long and too short at the same time.
> 
> I showed my husband Sweet D's picture and your blog - he thinks S.D is the coolest


Weekends always feel too short for me! lol

Thanks for showing off my boy! Everyone that sees him/meets him, loves him. He has that "thing" about him. LOL


----------



## saidinjester (May 15, 2012)

Goofball would rather eat the box than what's inside. Silly rabbit, Cherrios are yummy!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

*saidinjester wrote: *


> Goofball would rather eat the box than what's inside. Silly rabbit, Cherrios are yummy!



Just too funny! My boys and Luna love their cheerios too. And would definitely attack the box if offered. lol.

Sweet D is such an awesome bunny! 

K


----------



## Samara (May 15, 2012)

Epic noms.


----------



## saidinjester (May 18, 2012)

"Oh man. Destroying this basket is hard work. I'm just gonna take a quick nap."


----------



## Samara (May 18, 2012)

I have that basket toooo! I have two of 'em! 

Copy cat!!

I'll accept Sweet D as payment for your ruthlessness in being a copy cat.


----------



## saidinjester (May 30, 2012)

Ah, its been a crazy couple of weeks. Just wanted to stop by and let you all know that I'm still alive! My dad was in the hospital for a bit and work's been nuts and I've been mia. Real post tomorrow. In the mean time, you could check out my non-rabbit related blog: www.becominglessofjes.com - if you want something interesting to read. =)


----------

